# MV Otaio cadets 1969-1970



## GARYJONES

Any of my old Otaio shipmates out there? I joined in May 1969 as a deck cadet. The other members of the NZSCo intake on that trip were Carl Rolaston (Roly); Bruce Hardy; Lawrence Mowatt (Mo); Tim King; Phil Jarman; Andy Wilson; Martin McCartan (Mac); and Roger Jones (the 'Vicar'). 

Anyone remember me/us?

Fond memories too of spending time subsequently at Riversdale Technical College, Liverpool (and of 'Greasy Annies'; crowding round the TV watching TOTP; and smuggling a girl or two in from IM Marsh).

Nostalgia isn't what it used to be!!

Gary (Jones)


----------



## Doxfordman

Gary,

I was NZSC Eng cadet Sept 1970, were you on Otaio then?


----------



## smedley1107

Hi Gary
I can remember you and all the other cadets as I was an exec cadet on your trip.
Dave Gillam and Gibby Inkster were the other execs and I have recently come across Gibby on Facebook.
Hope to hear from you soon.

Steve


----------



## johnstretch

Hi,
John Stretch here. I was Cadet Captain 1968 ( voyage 21 ). You may remember my brother Roger. Sadly he died in 2003 from complications with Diabetes.
All the best,
John


----------



## smedley1107

*MV Otaio cadets*

Hi John

I joined Otaio on voyage 23 in September 1968 but cannot recall the cadet captains name.

I am sorry to hear about your brother Roger but, whilst his name sounds familiar, am not sure on which trips (ships) I might have come across him.

Are you retired now?

Steve


----------



## johnstretch

Hi,
I joined in 1965 on voyage 16 and was CC on voyage 21. Roger joined as Eng. Cadet on voyage 21 so I guess he was in school when you joined. He quit before he finished his apprenticeship.
Not retired yet. I'm working offshore as Offshore Construction manager with Technip. I'm offshore Shetland on Maersk Lancer at the moment working for BP.
All the best,
John
Cheers,
John


----------



## graham durrant

Hi All,
I was not on the Otoio myself However i am looking for an old Friend who was a first triper Deck boy in the erly part of 1970 on here.
His name is Steven Peters From Watford. Not only an old mate on a few ships and trips in the following years, we were also at school together. So if anybody knows of hi whereabouts would love to make contact again. He always spoke well of the Otaio.

Also I have a photo of the Otaio clearly with her name on the bow, yet having a buff colourd funnel! How could that be as i only understand her to be a federal boat.??
All best and fair winds.
Thank you Graham


----------



## JET

Hi Graham, The NZSC named ships all had buff coloured funnels until most probably the bean counters decided that it would be cheaper to have uniformity of colours with the Federal named ships. The change over occurred about 1966.

John


----------



## Shamlock39

Hi All,
I joined Otaio first trip in Falmouth 9th November 1969 for voyage 25 & 26, had the winter of 1970/71 on "Worcester" at Greenhithe doing ONC Phase 1 and back to Otaio for voyage 28, left in NZ and was transferred to ***berland for the trip back to UK.

There were nine Deck Cadets in our group, the others were Ian Adams, John Bird, Alan Billaney, John Borrett, Tim Leuty, Sandy Graham, Ian Cookson, and Steve Matthews. I am still in contact with the last two named.

Still at sea, Master on a Singapore owned DPDSV working in Malaysia

Best regards, Mike Fletcher


----------



## DURANGO

Where you a cadet in HMS Worcester Mike regards Dave .


----------



## Shamlock39

DURANGO said:


> Where you a cadet in HMS Worcester Mike regards Dave .


Hi Dave,

Yes all nine of our intake to NZSCo went to T/S Worcester in September 1970 until March/April 1971, we were just part of 40 - 50 deck cadets from various companies, including RFA and Houlders and a bunch of others I don't remember.

T/S Worcester was part of London Merchant Navy College which was then based at City of London Polytechnic in The Minories near Tower Hill, now I believe London Guildhall University

Cheers, Mike


----------



## DURANGO

Thanks for that Mike i was a boy aboard HMS Worcester for 5 months from November 1957 untill April 1958 it was freezing but all the work we had to do kept us boys warm best regards Dave


----------



## Otaio63

I was an Engineer cadet on Otaio joined in September 1963 course 6 , any other old timers out there.


----------



## Fat Shirt

johnstretch said:


> Hi,
> John Stretch here. I was Cadet Captain 1968 ( voyage 21 ). You may remember my brother Roger. Sadly he died in 2003 from complications with Diabetes.
> All the best,
> John


Hello John. My name Is Roger Bedford; I was an Eng Cadet on Otaio with you.
I was shocked and deeply saddened to hear about Roger's death. As you may recall, Roger & I forged a friendship that lasted beyond our service with NZSC. I can remember having a few pints of 'lotion' at the Market pub in Wigan, and I was happy to be present for some performances of The Vintage Syncopators.
Sadly, Roger & I lost touch in the early 70s and I went back to school to study Engineering. I would very much like to hear from you and your present cir***stances. You can reach me on Skype (drofdebr) or email ([email protected]). Currently I live in Thailand with my (thai) wife & her family and we are very happy. Stay safe & healthy during the current pandemic. Best Regards & condolences. Roger.


----------

